# 12 Volt socket



## Jamsieboy

Hi
In my Adria I have two 12 volt Sockets, one near the TV arial socket and one at the kitchen.
A standard 12 volt fan or other bit of kit will not plug into the socket as these seem too large and in effect makes the two 12 volt sockets useless.
Has anyone found a solution to this?
It is likely due to the fact that the Adria is a continental van yet the items I want to use are UK purchases.
Any comments or advice welcome
Cheers
Jamsie


----------



## stevethebeekeeper

you can buy different plugs that will fit both types of socket.

for me I use an adaptor

I do not endorse the company below as I have never used them, they are just to show the different types

http://www.outdoorgb.com/c/12v_plugs_sockets_connectors/


----------



## rayc

You need a convertor such as the example below. Loads on ebay etc


----------



## nickkdx

You will find the smaller types a Din sockets and most caravan accessory shops sell adaptor leads ( Din and a short lead and standard car type socket) or just the plugs, Go outdoors also stock adaptor leads and plugs.
I hope this is of help


----------



## TerryL

Can you see inside the socket?

When I first came to connect up to the TV power supply I could not get the standard socket to fit. Had a closer look and I found an adapter inside it - just hooked it out and voila! plug fits.

Just an idea

Terry


----------



## TerryL

Can you see inside the socket?

When I first came to connect up to the TV power supply I could not get the standard socket to fit. Had a closer look and I found an adapter inside it - just hooked it out and voila! plug fits.

Just an idea

Terry


----------

